# Des Moines, Iowa Homeless Camp



## dprogram (Feb 12, 2013)

Homeless can stay in Des Moines camps Hearing officer agrees with defense that consequences of eviction are worse than unsafe conditions

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/ar...ines-camps?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|Frontpage

I couldn't copy and paste the text due to the amount of ads.


----------



## Tuesdaydowns (Feb 13, 2013)

America: Everyone gets evicted. Everyone.


----------

